# Sword swallower breaks world record



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...lian-sword-swallower-breaks-world-record.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess everyone has to be good at something

I wonder if he ever has problems with acid reflux


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"He started with a garden hose, and trained himself not to gag."

SO many things I could say.....

These stories would not impress anyone, if they only knew of the legendary gang of gals I run with....LMAO.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I see two good effects from this... 1) deep throat (depends on the gender preference), 2) taking out your own tonsils without visiting the doc.


----------

